# low voltage pool lighting



## rebel34 (Nov 27, 2007)

I am wiring an inground pool and the owner wants low voltage lighting around the perimeter of the pool in a wall(about 10 lights). I had read that you cant install low voltage lighting within 10 feet of the pool. Can anyone explain why that is and if it makes a difference if the line is protected by a gcfi breaker. I want to make sure as we havent dealt with a lot of low voltage lighting, other than landscaping lighting.


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

I don't have my code book handy, but I think the number is 5 feet for a light and switch. It's 10' for a receptacle.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 19, 2008)

5' or installed at least 12' above maximum water level. 680:22C(1)


----------

